# Charge your phone without power



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This may be known by many of you but I thought there may be some newbies that would find it useful. If you're in a situation where the power is out and need to charge your phone here's an easy way.

All you need is your car charger, a quarter and a 9v battery.

Simply plug your phone in as normal, touch the other end to the post and then bridge the other post to the pin on the side of the charger.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Veddy eenteresting...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I didn't know you could do that. Thanks


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Cool! How much of a charge do you get?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I would assume you get a pretty good charge because they are in smoke detectors for a few months. I didn't know a quarter would conduct electricity, but it said .3 ohms. So it must.

On the subject of car chargers, they contain round glass fuses. If the fuse blows they sell them at radio shack four for $1 vs a new charger for $20 just unscrew the end where the round silver connector is.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Or you could invest in any one of these...
Amazon Best Sellers: Best Cell Phone Solar Chargers

I plan on ordering one. It would be good to have in a BOB.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Or just plug into your vehicle & charge it.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Or just plug into your vehicle & charge it.


<SLAP> Stop being so practical!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I know i mentioned it before, but i lended a car jump starter to a neighbor and it charged their flip phones for 4 days. The car charger port on it.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> Or you could invest in any one of these...
> Amazon Best Sellers: Best Cell Phone Solar Chargers
> 
> I plan on ordering one. It would be good to have in a BOB.


These work really well. Quite a few of my hunters use them in remote camps for charging sat. phones.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Makwa said:


> These work really well. Quite a few of my hunters use them in remote camps for charging sat. phones.


This is the next thing on my to get list hands down. I love my tunes and an ipod is a must for a BOB, BOL and just plain ole camping 

I picked up an eton rugged rukus and it's pretty damn good too - its s speaker with a solar charger on it and it will charge your cell phone and play tunes too


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> Or you could invest in any one of these...
> Amazon Best Sellers: Best Cell Phone Solar Chargers
> 
> I plan on ordering one. It would be good to have in a BOB.


I do plan on getting one of those for the BOB. They are very cool. Currently have one of these in my hiking pack. It charges and is a flashlight.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Mish said:


> Or you could invest in any one of these...
> Amazon Best Sellers: Best Cell Phone Solar Chargers
> 
> I plan on ordering one. It would be good to have in a BOB.


I've got one and they are amazing. You can charge all sorts of stuff with them.
Currently looking for a way to charge my ham radio with it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a solar handcrank radio with a light, siren, blinker and charger. Emergency radio 88CS. Good info Sasquatch.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, you got me that time. I was expecting something real cool.
View attachment 9491
View attachment 9488
View attachment 9489
View attachment 9490


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The midland crank radios come with cell phone charging adapters, the two we had do anyway. The ones we have take AA batteries or a rechargeable like in a 900 mhz phone. Crank or plug into AC to charge it. The AA and rechargeable are in the radio at the same time.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Antigravity Batteries XP-1 400 Peak Amp Pocket Battery Booster | Battery Packs | Boosters and Cables | Battery Maintenance | Automotive | Toolfetch

I have one of these in both my cars, and my trailer, they are a little pricey but will charge phones, laptop, and start your ride,

I had never seen the battery trick, I am going to have to try it


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Haha. So should i wire my fruits and vegetables in series or in parallel?

But i did just try this with a 6 volt lantern battery. It did work. I didn't use the quarter though, is there a reason for the quarter?


Edit: standard 9 volt batteries are around 500-600 mah. Standard prepaid dumb phone is 800 mah. Smart phones are normally around 2,000 mah. If my research and math are okay.


----------



## IprepUprep (Jan 2, 2015)

James m said:


> I didn't use the quarter though, is there a reason for the quarter?
> 
> .


Yes, you place the quarter on the opposing end of the 9v battery, and rest it on the side of the car chargers contacts.
If you look at pic three by clicking on it, you can see the quarter resting there aiding as a jumper wire.
The spring loaded end of the other part of the car charger rests on the other 9v post.
Make sure you have your + and - correct... we wouldn't want to pop that fuse in the car charger.


----------



## IprepUprep (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm digging the 9v battery concept. Thanks for that quick bit of info.
Seems like you can run 9v's in series and by attaching pos to neg making a pyramid.
This would up your mAH if you had several 9v's handy. Say, last seasons 9v's from the smoke detector?

I just got this in today: http://www.amazon.com/Portable-Fold...hnology/dp/B00J3N7FRQ/ref=zg_bs_2407762011_12
(No, not an affiliate to amazon) and, I had one of these already: http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Solar-Charger-Built-Windshield/dp/B00449U3K0/ref=zg_bs_2407762011_13

They both have their pros. The 8w folding one is just for charging batteries via usb.
The smaller one has a battery in it.
The cool thing is, you can charge up the smaller solar/battery charger with the folding charger... two is one, and one is none.
Pretty decent setup.
The folding one is with BOB. The little battery one sits in the window next to the front door, easily grabbed if I need to go in a rush.

Speaking of running 9v's in series... this guy... well, is plain nuts. 7 minutes long.
He basically makes a 2000VOLT battery out of 9v batteries, and tries to blow up a 10uF cap. LoL!





Relax! Its not the end of the world! -------------------------------------------------Yet!


----------

